# "Padfoot"(prisoner of Azkaban) in rescue



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I have put a link to his story.He was handed in to our rescue in the UK, along with his best friend.
Padfoot (animagos of Sirius Black) from “Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban”.

 Linzi


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

That's just wrong for so many reasons. :angryfire:


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

What I also don't get is that they used another dog in the last HP film (2007) who also played Padfoot Flickr: KILBOURNE's Photostream, so I don't get it? Why not just keep Berry? He's 10, meaning he was like what 6 years old at the time. So ya, don't understand why they would replace Berry with a different dog when he was in his prime. Also at 10 years old, doesn't mean he's old either, he looks like he has a couple of years left to give a person his love and devotion to, I've watched and read that a lot of celebrities take their dogs on the road with them, this just ticks me off.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am really confused. I am a huge Harry Potter fan but I don't remember a German Shepherd being in any of the movies? I only remember the animated version of Padfoot from Prisoner of Azkaban? Could someone point me to a scene Barry is in?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

http://images.wikia.com/harrypotter/images/f/f0/Padfoot.jpg, they only show the picture from the movie the caption is Sirius as Padfoot.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering that too, I thought it was pretty much all CGI?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

That looks cgi to me, CelticGlory. ? Maybe I'm wrong. Just don't remember any GSD in the movie at all. I do remember the Irish Wolfhound as Sirius's animagus in the next movie.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

It is cgi, but what they do is apply special effects and use a green screen, to make the dog look much scarier than the actual dog is. This is actually the *only* picture of the black dog as Padfoot, strange isn't it? The others are of the animated versions. Does anyone have the movie that could do a screen shot from when Sirius first appears as Padfoot at private drive? Than later in the forest?


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

Something about this feels rather off to me. This is also the first time I've ever heard of a German Shepherd being used in the films. It almost seems like they're doing this for publicity or something.

In my opinion, this article (from 2007) is much more believable. It states that the dogs used in both _Prisoner of Azkaban_ and _Order of the Phoenix_ were Scottish Deerhounds:
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix: Meet the star! | PetConnection.com


> Cleod’s breeder, Glenis Peach of Britain’s Kilbourne Deerhounds... kindly gave me permission to feature a few of her photos of Cleod here. She said that Cleod, who won Best Puppy at Crufts in 2004, had to take a break from the show ring while filming because they dyed him black for his role. Fortunately, it was temporary dye, and washed out when his star turn was over.
> 
> *Kilbourne hounds are no strangers to the Potterverse. Glenis’ dog Fern was the model for the figure of Padfoot in Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Fern was filmed in live action, but what we saw on the screen was a computer generated graphic based on her.* Glenis, and friends who have seen the film, assure me that Padfoot is a real live dog this time.


For those who haven't seen the film or who want to view photos from the movies to comment on, I uploaded some to Photobucket. Most are from _Prisoner of Azkaban_, but I included a few from _Order of the Phoenix_ at the end.
Padfoot Album
password: padfoot


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

Another link:
Solo Star at Kilbourne



> *Solo Star at Kilbourne* "Fern"
> Sire: Solo Wonder
> Dam: Brylach Fearless
> Date of Birth: 5th December 1995 - February 2009
> ...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> That looks cgi to me, CelticGlory. ? Maybe I'm wrong. Just don't remember any GSD in the movie at all. I do remember the Irish Wolfhound as Sirius's animagus in the next movie.


Padfoot looked more wolflike in POA, I thought, he kind of reminded me of my Sinister. :laugh:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-actor-actress-does-you-gs-remind-you.html


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I am really confused. I am a huge Harry Potter fan but I don't remember a German Shepherd being in any of the movies? I only remember the animated version of Padfoot from Prisoner of Azkaban? Could someone point me to a scene Barry is in?



i agree. and in the later movies it was all animated


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Duplicate thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-news-about-dog-harry-potter.html#post2264932


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I first saw this story I was really confused. Admittedly I'm a huge HP fan and don't ever remember a GSD in any role. I thought Padfoot was a deerhound or wolfhound (sorry I get them confused). I'll get the movie and see if I can make some still shots...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Whether this poor dog was involved in HP movies or not.....what a sad situation it is in now. What a beautiful, absolutely stunning senior dog he is! .............poor dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Liesje said:


> When I first saw this story I was really confused. Admittedly I'm a huge HP fan and don't ever remember a GSD in any role. I thought Padfoot was a deerhound or wolfhound (sorry I get them confused). I'll get the movie and see if I can make some still shots...


In the 5th movie it was a Deerhound. In the 3rd movie it was a CGI dog, but the info people have posted here says a Deerhound was used as a model for that movie as well.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder if Berry did something very minor in Prisoner of Azkaban, like be a stand-in when they were setting up the shots. As others have said, it looks like the computer-generated Padfoot was based on the deerhound.

REGARDLESS of that..........This poor old pup looks so beautiful and friendly and loving, as does his pal "Porridge." I won't even start on how I feel about the owner, but perhaps we don't know the whole story.

This situation should remind everyone, not only on these boards but everywhere, that there are many, many lovely GSDs out there who need homes.


----------

